# Photo Gallery: Audi at the 2011 Los Angeles Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last week marked press days for the 2011 Los Angeles Auto Show, which also meant several North American reveals for Audi. Among the stars of the Audi stand were the R8 GT Spyder, the S8, S7 and S6. Also on display, though more conceptual in nature, were the Audi e-tron Spyder and also an A3 with experimental e-tron drivetrain.

Check out more photos of each, as well as the rest of the Audi stand from L.A. after the jump.

* 2011 Los Angeles Auto Show Photo Gallery *


----------

